# Instagram ProLabPharm steroids and Feizer



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

Warrups guys I have a question about the ProLabPharm and Feizer steroids guys on instagram claim to have to good shit they even have their number on there tracked it too it's based in Carlifonia and they ask for credit cards to pay or paypal. Do u think it's Legit?  Has anyone tried it before


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 12, 2014)

Avoid a source that uses social media and/or accepts credit cards.


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 12, 2014)

When u order make sure you take a selfie;
You won't be able to take anymore in prison.....


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 12, 2014)

Cmon man..


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

Hahaha nope I won't do that shit.  Thanks will just buy supplements


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 12, 2014)

You can find online sources. Just don't use Instagram to do it.


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

Like where bro I have been trying no luck


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

This is the shit he sent me


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 12, 2014)

I've used those guys...great stuff, second only to tiller


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

How do they even deliver I thought USPS checks everything you Send


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 12, 2014)

roidford said:


> How do they even deliver I thought USPS checks everything you Send



I wasnt being serious... Don't order from those guys its a scam


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

Alright great. Any help with a supplier I'm in Martinsville looking for something legit


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 12, 2014)

roidford said:


> Alright great. Any help with a supplier I'm in Martinsville looking for something legit



You should take some time to read the rules and stickies, this isn't a source board


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 12, 2014)

Also it would be a good idea to post up an intro thread and tell us all a little about yourself


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

I will do just that


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 12, 2014)

roidford said:


> Alright great. Any help with a supplier I'm in Martinsville looking for something legit



matinsvile, va?


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

Yea Martinsville, v


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

metsfan4life said:


> matinsvile, va?


Yea Martinsville, Va


----------



## mistah187 (Sep 12, 2014)

First thing is first my man, slow down. Ur setting urself up to get scammed. U chose a good site to learn a lot at. I would say stay around and read til ur eyes hurt. Use that search function.


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> First thing is first my man, slow down. Ur setting urself up to get scammed. U chose a good site to learn a lot at. I would say stay around and read til ur eyes hurt. Use that search function.


Thanks bro I plan on staying around and getting all I can in weightlifting


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 12, 2014)

well shoot...hes already banned? martinsville...back yard of mine. I could have met him at McD's and gotten our swole on with the tiller juice


----------



## cclee (Sep 21, 2014)

Why would the postal service check EVERY package?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 22, 2014)

They don't. That guy is an idiot. Maybe a nice guy but still an idiot


----------



## bigant46 (Oct 3, 2014)

Pm me bro,I'll show ya where you can sell ya soul!!!


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 3, 2014)

Just order see what the turn around time is. I might switch sources


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 4, 2014)

Instagram..... Sounds legit to me.


----------

